# Mule Deer.. Constructive Criticism encouraged!!



## bigbuckdn (Sep 19, 2007)

It is somthing I want to try my self mest up the lips on my first one and scrapped it a couple of years ago have not tried again time nothing to try with 
over all I think your looks good maybe a bit wide in the white spot on neck looks like maybe a buldge in that area 

looking at it from front eyes look good from the side the sockets look a bit off
I think but then I have not seen many mule deer.
If it was mine that i did I would be happy with results.
can't wait to see final product


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

The is a lot that needs work the thing that stands out the most or would improve the mount the most is work on the eyes more. The top eyelids are too heavy and the wrong shape. The front 1/3 of the top eye lid should be the peak part and the eye should be somewhat of an almond shape


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks guys.

Pro,

So what your saying is I need to drop the rear of the top lid and cover up a little more of the rear of the eye on top, or just not build up the back as much so that the front 1/3 is the highest? Please explain a little more if you would?


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

just needs to be shaped different, but with less clay, right now the peak of the top lid is about half way between the front corner and the back corner of the eye, it needs to peak the first 1/3 third of the eye lid, then slowly slope down to the back corner of the eye, think of how an almond is shaped


----------



## beak (Jun 9, 2007)

the best thing you could do is get yourself some close up photos of eyes, ears,nose, everything else, to use for reference photos. go to a deer park or a zoo and take lots of photos for reference. you can also buy books with close ups to use. then study them and put them next to your mounts and you will see what you did right or wrong. Reference photos are an invaluable tool in the taxidermy trade.


----------



## proskinnertts (Mar 8, 2005)

reference materials are useless unless you know how to read them


----------



## beak (Jun 9, 2007)

He's alredy got a good start on the mount so, I think reference photos would help him get it to where it should be!


----------



## GenesisAlpha (Jun 26, 2009)

First off, Congrats on the mount. I remember my first shoulder mounts on paper forms and we all learn and improve.............to tell the truth the learning never ends and as wildlife artists we should strive to do better each time.

I think the thing that did make the work harder here was the form. Looks to be too small and one that would not give the due to the animal and a good form would have helped you with eye set and other features.

Pictures for reference are good but I agree with Pro here there are some basics you need to key in on for a good starting point before the skin goes on.

Was the hide damp tanned before you started? Also another key to a good fit and catching the detail in the form.

Most of all it is a good start and many here I think are more than willing to help with advise if you want.:thumbs_up


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

Thanks for all the input guys really appreciate it.

The hide was done at my local tannery and then I soaked it about 24hrs prior to putting on the form. 

Keep the advise and tips coming as I'm always willing to learn more.


----------



## archeryshooter (Apr 11, 2004)

Your antler set is to high get it down cut some off the skull plate


----------

